# Mantis eating himself



## SpaceWolf (Jul 8, 2016)

My female mantis is getting 2-4 bottleflies a day and is really fattend up, today I woke up to her eating her own front leg. Any idea why she's doing this?


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2016)

You didn't indicate what species it is so we can't know if 2-3 blue bottle flies is enough. But at any rate I don't think a mantis would eat itself unless something else was wrong. Have you noticed anything wrong with the front leg? I've observed mantids doing what you describe if there is something wrong with the limb.


----------



## SpaceWolf (Jul 9, 2016)

well at first she was a completely normal ghost mantis, after her last molt, she had nothing that went bad, but then at some point she ate the front foot thingy, so she was left with just the claw on it, maybe that could be it?


----------



## ashleenicole (Jul 11, 2016)

If it was damaged she might have just removed it herself.


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Aug 19, 2016)

I was told by a mantid breeder that it's quite common for a mantis to start self destructing when they become ill. Keep an eye on her and if she continues to harm herself, she may be unwell in some way.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 26, 2016)

Possibly an infection of the limb. A mantis will quickly amputate a limb if it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Precious (Sep 18, 2016)

I had an h. membranacea adult male whose leg appeared to "rot."  There was ample ventilation and no mold issues, so I concluded it was an injury.  It quickly progressed from the distal end toward his body and he vigorously chewed it constantly.  Eventually, I just felt sorry for him and did a quick amputation with sharp dissection scissors.  He oozed for a minute and recovered.  He's several months old now and is in excellent health!


----------



## cdwhite (Nov 6, 2016)

I have a ghost mantis that I think ate its front leg as well. It lost it early L2 stage then re-grew it last shed. I noticed today that it is gone again.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Nov 12, 2016)

So do mantises clean their legs? I picked up my mantis today and it kept chewing on its leg. The leg looks intact and the same as the others. Should I be worried or is this normal?


----------



## BringontheBugs (Nov 12, 2016)

No need to worry, that's perfectly normal cleaning behavior.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 12, 2016)

Ratmosphere said:


> So do mantises clean their legs? I picked up my mantis today and it kept chewing on its leg. The leg looks intact and the same as the others. Should I be worried or is this normal?


Mantises are like a cat with the constant bathing, and is completely normal. See the 2nd photo in the thread here, but as you commented there I guess you already saw for yourself.  If the mantis cleans itself while being held it is a sign that it feels safe with you, and is behaving normally.


----------

